# Jim's V6 Coupe (Gone but not forgotten)



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

So finally a coupe has been purchased!




























2004 3.2 V6 DSG in Glacier Blue with Black Leather 45000 Miles. I can only thank you all for the patience you have shown to my dumb ass questions. Bad news for you all is I'm probably gonna have a lot more for you!

Drove 250 miles last nights and it's sweet as a nut. Lots of smiles to the gallon.

Jobs to do,

Fit Plates & Surrounds
Get rid of new ditchfinders & fit Michelin Pilot Road 4 ASAP
Ditch Conncert CD & Replace with Alpine Bluetooth compatible head unit.
Enjoy the summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Niiiiiiiiiice.

Welcome to the fold.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Pukmeister said:


> Niiiiiiiiiice.
> 
> Welcome to the fold.


Thank's, and thanks for the pre purchase advice.


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks good Jim, the right car is out there somewhere, just takes some perseverance to find it.

All the best


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Well done


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Jam13 said:


> Looks good Jim, the right car is out there somewhere, just takes some perseverance to find it.
> 
> All the best


Thanks, it was worth the wait :lol:


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

black9146 said:


> Well done


Cheers


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

that's an amazing colour.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> that's an amazing colour.


Cheers Stuart, I really like it! Can't wait to get it cleaned up a bit!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to TT ownership Jim


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

StuartDB said:


> that's an amazing colour.


That is the colour I originally wanted, with black leather interior, but couldnt find a nice one locally.

When I first viewed my Moro blue car with Aniseed yellow leather I felt a bit disappointed until I drove it. Now I love it.

Great cars.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

conlechi said:


> Welcome to TT ownership Jim


Thanks Mark,


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Pukmeister said:


> StuartDB said:
> 
> 
> > that's an amazing colour.
> ...


I agree, they are a great drive. I did 250 miles last night through Gloucestershire, Wiltshire, back in to Gloucestershire, Monmouthshire, Herefordshire, Worcestershire and finally Staffordshire it was brilliant. :lol:


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Welcome........to the Glacier Blue Club!!


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

BrianB said:


> Welcome........to the Glacier Blue Club!!


Snap, like your wheels! Thanks Brian.


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

Like that Jim, enjoy.
Cheers Gav

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Very nice looking TT 

Nick


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

glmec said:


> Like that Jim, enjoy.
> Cheers Gav
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Gav


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Spliffy said:


> Very nice looking TT
> 
> Nick


Thanks Nick


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Busy day today, sorting out very minor annoyances.

1) New Wiper Blades.

2) Fitted the number plates & surrounds

















3) ordered new head unit and fitting kit. Hopefully will arrive in the week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs01 (Sep 26, 2015)

.


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

More little jobs completed today.

Head Unit fitted









Super happy with the sound!

And I treated my self to a cup holder









So now I can cruise to my favourite tunes, with a cold drink! Might need to think about getting the aircon re-gassed as it's not quite as cold as I would like it!

New Michelin Pilot Sport 4 Tyres are on order so unfortunately will have to wait for them! So caution on the ditch finders for now!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

A pity you aren't close to me, I could top up your a/c gas at the same time as I do mine. Like yours mine is cold but not cold enough.

Did your car come debadged, or did you do it yourself for the stealth look ??

How's your leather? I ask because I have just used a Gliptone 'Liquid Leather' scuff repair and leather refurb kit for about £60 and I am absolutely gobsmacked at how easy it was to use and the difference it has made to my car. Admittedly, having aniseed yellow leather tends to show scuffs and dirt, but now I have dyed the drivers seat bolster and passenger base, repaired some deep luggage scuffs to the rear seat tops, plus a treatment of leather cleaner and preserver, it all looks (almost) like a zero miles interior despite 13 years and 99k.

I hope you enjoy your car as much as I do mine, they are great.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Pukmeister said:


> A pity you aren't close to me, I could top up your a/c gas at the same time as I do mine. Like yours mine is cold but not cold enough.
> 
> Did your car come debadged, or did you do it yourself for the stealth look ??
> 
> ...


Hi Pukmeister,

She came debadged, I'm still toying with putting the TT & Quattro badges back on! However I'm massively on the fence and will probably get splinters up my arse! The interior is really clean, however I was just thinking about what I need to purchase in order to keep it that way. So I will take a good look at Gliptone Liquid Leather.

Thank you for the kind offer on the regas, I will have to try and pull a few favours locally.

As for my TT I'm totally smitten, I had a Brand new 2001 225 Coupe as company car for a 6 months and it was good! However the V6 is just awesome.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Was your car Bose ? Was it a straight forward install? What was it you've fitted?


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Jim, as well as the leather stuff I can also recommend a cleaning product called SurfexHD made by Bilt-Hamber.

It is a degreaser and an all-purpose cleaner, I found it on a car detailing forum. A little goes a long way, it is usually diluted but you can use it neat for heavy soiling e.g. engine cleaning and it comes in a range of sizes, I got a 5-litre container.

We used it in the wife's Bissell carpet cleaning machine and its the best stuff we've ever tried.

I thought my car had clean mats, boot floor and carpets until I gave them a clean, the filth that came out was a shock.

My son had ruined the upholstery on my old VW Polo Dune after a car full of teenagers with salty wet beach clothes sat in it and stained it. Nothing shifted it until I got the Surfex on it, now its all spotless.

https://www.bilthamber.com/surfex-hd


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Allspeed said:


> Was your car Bose ? Was it a straight forward install? What was it you've fitted?


No Bose, just bought the correct fitting kit! Did'nt have the right pins. So went to the local garage and they popped it in. It was super quick! Sounds great! Might invest an under seat sub at some point however I have other things on the horizon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Pukmeister said:


> Jim, as well as the leather stuff I can also recommend a cleaning product called SurfexHD made by Bilt-Hamber.
> 
> It is a degreaser and an all-purpose cleaner, I found it on a car detailing forum. A little goes a long way, it is usually diluted but you can use it neat for heavy soiling e.g. engine cleaning and it comes in a range of sizes, I got a 5-litre container.
> 
> ...


Sweet, I will take a look for some to try out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Pukmeister said:


> A pity you aren't close to me, I could top up your a/c gas at the same time as I do mine. Like yours mine is cold but not cold enough.
> 
> Did your car come debadged, or did you do it yourself for the stealth look ??
> 
> ...


I've been looking at the Gliptone 'Liquid Leather' kit myself - did you remove the seats for treatment or do them in place? Did you sponge on the dye or use an air compressor and spray gun?

My seats are all looking fairly good, but like you say, 100k has taken it's toll on the driver's seat.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Bit late to the party but congrats Jim, she looks like a very nice beast 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

rawlins said:


> I've been looking at the Gliptone 'Liquid Leather' kit myself - did you remove the seats for treatment or do them in place? Did you sponge on the dye or use an air compressor and spray gun?
> 
> My seats are all looking fairly good, but like you say, 100k has taken it's toll on the driver's seat.


I did them in situ, first cleaned and then used a white lint free cloth to wipe the 'scuff master' product over/into the grain of the leather. I used a hairdryer in between coats. For the damaged rear seat tops I used filler with the palette knife provided, then used scuff master dye to cover. I then sprayed the aerosol satin sealer on and left for 24 hours, before finally using the leather conditioner. I may use my airbrush in future to blend in perfectly, its near-perfect but not quite and I think I can improve it by airbrushing a fine coat of dye.

Good how-to videos online via the gliptone site, look at the bottom menus for online video links.


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks Pukmeister, I appreciate the insight. Plan to get brave and give it a go at some point in the next few months. Plenty of reading and watching before I start.


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice motor! (And best colour, though Hoggy won't agree.)


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

gogs said:


> Bit late to the party but congrats Jim, she looks like a very nice beast
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Gogs.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

nat11911 said:


> Nice motor! (And best colour, though Hoggy won't agree.)


I agree the colour is excellent! It looks brilliant in bright sunlight, :lol:


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Parcel Shelf issues today!

The little clip had come out of the tale gate trim! So a quick look on flea bay for a new one and I nearly passed out with shock!!!










£26-£28 pounds. Bugger that for a game of soldiers!!!

Mr Stanley Knife, Mr rawplug, job to good un!










No more rattling and, £26 to spend at the pub tonight.

I still can't for the life of me, get how any one can justify that sort of money for that shite!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not the most robust of parcel shelf's !
Audi pricing has a habit of surprising you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Tuscan12 said:


> Parcel Shelf issues today!
> 
> The little clip had come out of the tale gate trim! So a quick look on flea bay for a new one and I nearly passed out with shock!!!
> 
> ...


I'll be doing the same this weekend!

Did you just drill it and trim the plug to size to fit?

Simon


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi Simon,

I used a 5mm diameter plug and cut is down, then drilled out the original hole using a 4.5 mm drill as I wanted a really tight fit, that did not work so well, then used 5mm drill and that worked fine (Obviously). Used a 10mm socket to screw it back in, popped the little rubber boot on and you can't tell it's been bodged. Off for a thorough road test through the Peak District in a bit

Good luck with yours


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Postman has earned his keep this week!










New Coil Packs, NGK Spark plugs & OE modified brake light switch. Should keep me quite for a bit tomorrow morning.

Might get on it tonight if the weather holds!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jim, that looks expensive!

Is the car running a bit sluggish or misfiring then?


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

WaynoTTV6 said:


> Jim, that looks expensive!
> 
> Is the car running a bit sluggish or misfiring then?


Hi Wayne,

No running problems at all. A couple of the coil packs have been changed previously. So I just wanted to straighten it all out as some of them are probably 14 years old! Once it's done it's just one less thing to go wrong. Hopefully with new plugs and packs it will run even sweeter if that's possible. 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I did the same recently with plugs and coil packs, does feel better for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Jim, do you know what is modified about the brake light switch, I'm wondering if I need one ?

May I ask how much they cost ??


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I think it's a revised version of the brake switch, old one is purple in colour revised one is green, I did my one, helped quite a bit at take off from junctions and roundabouts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

So the offending coil packs are out!

2 x Bremi 









4 x OE










Placebo effect, The car feel more responsive! I'm just glad to have a complete set, it was bugging me having the two imposters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Jim,

Would you say, it would be worth me doing to my car, when I collect it next week?

Where did you buy your bits from?


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

WaynoTTV6 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Would you say, it would be worth me doing to my car, when I collect it next week?
> 
> Where did you buy your bits from?


Hi Wayne,

I would check them first, There is a coil pack thread on the forum. If they are all OE, Audi might change them FOC, as two of mine had been already changed. I just got on with changing them myself. Really just for piece of mind rather then anything else. Been for a little test drive and it feels a little more responsive.

Got all the stuff of eBay,


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

Tuscan12 said:


> WaynoTTV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jim,
> ...


No worries.

I'll check them when I get the car then, and read the thread.

Were the packs & plugs all ebay purchases? You hear stories of fake spark plugs, especially performance ones.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi Wayne,

All from eBay

Plugs from opie oils
And coil packs from power sparks.

I dare say you can always buy cheaper, I have used both companies before and and therefore have no hesitation in using them again as I can be sure the items are legitimate.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Good Morning, fellow TT owners, as it's a bank holiday weekend we decided to drive the 152 miles to visit my mother

I'm hanging my head in shame today. I don't feel like a worthy TT owner.










It was almost at 30mpg at one point.

I promise to never have it that high again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

On the motorway at 70 with cruise I got similar.

But then found the road from the M1 to Coventry and it reduced quickly 

On my commute I can get avg 24mpg and 270 miles to a tank with a mix of town, motorway and queuing which was quite good I thought for a 3.2l engine.

Simon


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

So next project is underway. In preparation for winter I purchased a second set of Alloys for my Winter Tyres to go on.































I nearly got a set of the BBS split rims! I just couldn't find a reasonable set to start with. These RS4's don't look to badly abused so should make a good start point.

I will get them refurbished and powder coated in a dark anthracite colour. I have my new Michelin Pilot Sport 4 tyres arriving shortly. So then need to decide which wheels to use for summer & which to use for winter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aphinch (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Jim, car looks fantastic, congrats


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks to all for the brake switch advice.

I bought one of the newer (green) ones from VW on eBay as recommended and fitted it this afternoon in place of the original (purple) one with 2005 build year (same as my car). The difference in smoothness and throttle pickup is astonishing, who would have thought a simple switch replacement could make so much difference. Its like a different car.

The giveaway was the gear selector illumination with the shoe icon, which seemed to be slow to react when pressing the brake pedal prior to selecting gears. It now comes on and off almost instantaneously when operating the brake pedal. You can also hear a faint click within the centre console from the shift lever lock solenoid operating which has also become easy when it was stiff/notchy to disengage before.

I notice that the brake pedal has to be pressed down quite a way to illuminate the brake lights now, not sure how they were before changing the switch.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's a worthwhile swap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

gogs said:


> It's a worthwhile swap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I admit I was a skeptic but thanks to you and Jim my car is now much improved for not a lot of money.

Cheers to you both.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Perform a DSG gearbox adaptation if you have vcds, it takes with the slack that may be within the clutch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

I'd like to (as I have VCDS and think there is definitely some slack in the clutch packs), but I had a brief read up a while back and it seems a bit of a lengthy procedure.

I'm also concerned about cocking something up.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Here you go mate, does not take than long, just follow the instructions and perform each step in sequence, there will be bangs and clatters but that's normal

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... DSG/02E%29

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

Is this what I need. Mine is quite jerky at roundabouts found today.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

The one I bought (from VW in Sevenoaks via eBay) is listed as:

1C0945511A RDW for 1J0945511B C D and E and looks identical to that in your picture.

I paid £12.99 delivered.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-VW-G ... 2749.l2648


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just make sure you buy a genuine part

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

gogs said:


> Just make sure you buy a genuine part
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No point trying to save £1 and end up having to do it twice.


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

gogs said:


> Here you go mate, does not take than long, just follow the instructions and perform each step in sequence, there will be bangs and clatters but that's normal
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... DSG/02E%29
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My local indi wouldn't do it on my 131k mile box in case there was excessive etc. They said the process effectively tells the car there is a new clutch so he wouldn't do it.

Is that crap or just not wanting to take responsibility if it went wrong?

Simon


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Theres some truth in what they say:

My understanding is that the gearbox goes through a series of tests and set up routines performed by the VCDS software to compensate for wear in the clutch packs and gear selectors. You would do this procedure if you replaced the mechatronic unit or clutches in order to optimise their operation..........resetting the relationship between the ecu brains and the moving parts if you like.

I would say they prefer not to put the gearbox through a possibly stressful setup routine for fear of finding problems that they don't fancy being blamed for.


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

Pukmeister said:


> The one I bought (from VW in Sevenoaks via eBay) is listed as:
> 
> 1C0945511A RDW for 1J0945511B C D and E and looks identical to that in your picture.
> 
> ...


Adam, I've just bought this too. 
What is the method to fitting it?

Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Its a 30 minute job.

Prep work:

Remove drivers side under-dash panel beneath steering wheel by removing screws underneath and also behind dash fuse box cover (about 7 Torx25 screws). Grip panel firmly and tug rearwards to release the 3 retaining clips along panel upper edge, taking care that top lug at fuse box comes out carefully from beneath fuse box without snapping.
Unclip headlight switch connector, instrumentation dimmer connector and OBD connector, put panel to one side.

Switch change:

Remove wiring connector on old brake pedal switch after depressing clips.
Turn old switch (probably round and purple type) 45 degrees anti-clockwise to release from bracket and remove.
Ensure new switch plunger is fully extended.
Depress brake pedal fully by hand, fit switch into bracket (keyed to fit one way only) and rotate firmly 45 degrees clockwise to lock.
Test pedal moves plunger fully, you can see it move. If not, disassemble and reassemble (I took 2 attempts).
Refit wiring and panels in reverse order.
Take a test drive and check brake lights work.

Note: if you have the gear selector in park, by operating the brake pedal you should see the shoe icon illumination change on the centre console and hear the shift lever lock solenoid operate. Mine was erratic with the old switch, but works instantly and reliably with the new one.


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice one. Thanks mate. Will sort it once it arrives.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Understood the PO changed the brake switch 2 years ago and the part number is for the green one.

The foot light comes straight on when you press the brake pedal but is slower to turn off when lifting the pedal (straight off). Is this right or could the plunger be sticking?

Simon


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Thats the same as mine with the new green switch fitted, instant on and a tiny pause off.

With the old purple switch it took noticeably longer both on and off.


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Cheers - thanks for confirming 

Simon


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Wheels back from the powder coaters today.

I'm super happy with them! They should be getting their PS4's fitted next week! And the car will finally have decent rubber!

BEFORE










AFTER


















Huge improvement I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Call me perverse if you will! My daily driver is my F30 BMW affectionately known by friends and family as the "Twatmobile"

It was purchased out of frustration. Apparently you can't buy a new Audi if you don't shave and dare to ware shorts in the Audi boutique, in order to be acknowledged by one of the very busy lounge lizards you need to be dressed in cords or chinos, the used cars are apparently out the back!!!

Anyway I digress.

In the Twatmobile you have zero chance of being flashed out of a junction, if you pull in and allow others through Staffordshire's narrow lanes apparently your not required to be acknowledged for being polite or patient.

Get in to my TT and people let you out at junctions, thank you for your patience it's a nice driving experience. However I have recently discovered that nothing infuriates the good folk of Staffordshire more than a TT abiding by the Speed Limit, not 10 mph beneath the speed limit but bang on 40 mph. It would appear to fry their tiny little minds because the amount of aggressive overtakes made on my TT is amazing! It's like they perceive you have a fast car you must drive it fast! "Dicks". Perversely I now enjoy sticking to the speed limit it's good sport!

That is until we get out of town on to the national speed limit! A minute or two up the road I usually find them tucked up the arse end of an Arctic and they can't see the road ahead. Quick double tap on my downshift and it's "Sayonara" to them both.

Absolutely love my TT! Sorry for the ramble it just made me laugh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Tuscan12 said:


> Call me perverse if you will! My daily driver is my F30 BMW affectionately known by friends and family as the "Twatmobile"
> 
> It was purchased out of frustration. Apparently you can't buy a new Audi if you don't shave and dare to ware shorts in the Audi boutique, in order to be acknowledged by one of the very busy lounge lizards you need to be dressed in cords or chinos, the used cars are apparently out the back!!!
> 
> ...


I know the feeling as well when being ignored in the Audi boutique!


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Tuscan12 said:


> Apparently you can't buy a new Audi if you don't shave and dare to ware shorts in the Audi boutique, in order to be acknowledged by one of the very busy lounge lizards you need to be dressed in cords or chinos, the used cars are apparently out the back!!!


If you think thats bad Jim, just try turning up on a little white T-max maxi scooter and asking the queen bitch milf at reception if the parts guy is available. Condescending look doesn't even come close, that "yeuck, how dare a low life motorcycle rider enter my beautiful showroom asking for mere parts", barely hidden behind the faux smile.

They don't make easy money from us "old banger" owners, flash new cars on tick is where its at now for the image-conscious motorist about town.


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

I usually call the dealership parts guy to order items first and he is cool.

Then at collection time you are waiting around for him to come up from the basement and he is the complete opposite of the polished front of house people, but is a sound guy.

Simon


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

In my case, I was just picking up a part on back-order on the way home from work and had took the scooter for my daily commute (double the mpg of my V6 and no traffic delays at rush hour).

Snotty staff looked down at me like I had just crawled through dogshit.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

It really pains me. I spent a fabulous 15 years working in main dealers. Did my apprenticeship in the Parts Department moved in to Sales and then Management. We prided our selves on providing amazing customer service to anyone that came in to our dealership. The Customer should be at the center of any operating model. There should be no place for judgemental behaviour in professional businesses.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Tuscan12 said:


> It really pains me. I spent a fabulous 15 years working in main dealers. Did my apprenticeship in the Parts Department moved in to Sales and then Management. We prided our selves on providing amazing customer service to anyone that came in to our dealership. The Customer should be at the center of any operating model. There should be no place for judgemental behaviour in professional businesses.


Its the Audi 'air of superiority' that corrupts them all eventually Jim:

Big glass showroom, flash cars, designer suits, cheap aftershave and endless free coffee. Look at me, I've made it big I have. I'm a "Sales Executive".

They ought to get over themselves, its just a car.


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm yet to venture into an Audi showroom for anything. 
But I guess the look of 'sir you don't belong' will be etched across their faces, when that time comes lol.

Oh Jim, like the wheels mate. Nice colour.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Finally after what seems an age!!! We have proper tyres fitted! So excited I forgot to put the centre caps on! Done a hundred miles or so around the Peak District and the car feels so much better!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

With centre caps! Looks bloody good I think.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Centre caps need be the same colour me thinks


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Jim and welcome to the club looks good mate. Enjoy


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Cheers Ozzy. Your wheels look great! I might dull down the silver bright work on mine, I think Hogg makes a good point! Will live with it for a while.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Mines black









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Tuscan12 said:


> Cheers Ozzy. Your wheels look great! I might dull down the silver bright work on mine, I think Hogg makes a good point! Will live with it for a while.


Cheers Jim the colour is anthracite I think it suits the cars colour really well imo


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Tuscan12 said:


> Cheers Ozzy. Your wheels look great! I might dull down the silver bright work on mine, I think Hogg makes a good point! Will live with it for a while.


Cheers Jim the colour is anthracite I think it suits the cars colour really well imo


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow time certainly flies by. It's been ages since I last updated this. I have been working away from home a lot this year and this is the first free weekend of 2019. I decided I better do some tinkering. Had the old girl MOT'd in Feb and it needed a lower arm got that done by them as I was away. Got a new S5 Bosch battery last weekend as she has started struggling to hold charge. This forum is so useful I had Hoggys advice of making sure the front doors are closed ringing through my ears so no trouble there.

Got my self this today









I have been having an intermittent issue of the car not cranking at all when trying to start. If you lock and unlock the car a couple of times and try again it works fine! Started of as a low frequency event but it's starting to be more common. So I have ordered a new ignition switch and will fit that if it stops raining tomorrow.

Went for a Megadrive last Sunday morning went across the Peak District along Snake Pass had huge fun keeping up with some Bikers, always maintaining an appropriate distance. Fell madly in love with my TT again (didn't dare stop incase she wouldn't start again) 
Cracked 50000 miles now so bought this to celebrate the occasion









And this is it fitted.









Little things pleasing little minds and all.

Hopefully the weather will allow the ignition switch to be sorted tomorrow, followed by a visit to chiropractor on Monday to fix me I would think

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi Jim, good to see your TT is still going strong, I was wondering where you went as haven't seen you post for a while, like you I sometimes have the same problem when trying to start my V6 so I will be intersted to find out how you get on with the ignition switch.

Cheers


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

MOT passed for another 12 months today :lol: I have only managed about 1800 mile in the last year, I think a spirited drive is in order this weekend to celebrate. :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tuscan12 said:


> MOT passed for another 12 months today :lol: I have only managed about 1800 mile in the last year, I think a spirited drive is in order this weekend to celebrate. :lol:


Congrats on passing another mot


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

gogs said:


> Tuscan12 said:
> 
> 
> > MOT passed for another 12 months today :lol: I have only managed about 1800 mile in the last year, I think a spirited drive is in order this weekend to celebrate. :lol:
> ...


Thanks Gordon,

It's always nice to have the prospect of another years motoring ahead of us! My TT will be 16 years old next week I hope it does not turn all rebellious and argumentative teen on me.

Gave it a quick clean to celebrate.


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Car looks great Jim, a fine example you have there,

Cheers


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello All,

My TT is off to pastures new. (Yes social distancing was observed) She has been a fabulous car and I'm sure I will regret it. Big thanks to all the good folk on here who have given help and advise along the way.

Stay Safe,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So what's the replacement going to be ?


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Tuscan12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My TT is off to pastures new. (Yes social distancing was observed) She has been a fabulous car and I'm sure I will regret it. Big thanks to all the good folk on here who have given help and advise along the way.
> 
> Stay Safe,


All the best mate, what you replacing the TT with?

Cheers


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Jam13 said:


> Tuscan12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...





YELLOW_TT said:


> So what's the replacement going to be ?


Nothing immediately, but I do have a hankering for a V6 roadster. We don't have a garage at present and I don't fancy leaving a roadster exposed to the elements. So watch this space.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And it will be very well looked after too Jim.

Thanks for such an easy and enjoyable sale and for the full tank of petrol home. It was a pleasure dealing with you.

Neil.


----------



## Andywill (Aug 29, 2017)

I leave my roadster out all year & it has not suffered because of it. I do have a good half cover for it though.


----------

